# Profibus Projekt



## Simaticer (29 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe derzeit folgende Herausforderung bzw. folgendes Problem.
Ich befinde mich gerade in der Projektphase meiner Technikerausbildung und habe die Aufgabe einen SPS-Schulungsraum zu erweitern.

Ausgangslage:
In diesem Raum befinden sich 11 Arbeitsplätze mit je einer CPU 315-2DP (V1.2), einer IM153-2 (ET200) mit DI/DO/AI/AO/CP für ASI und einem OP7.
Die CPU und das IM sind jeweils auf einer Profilschiene untereinander angeordnet und über ein Profibuskabel verbunden. 
Die Arbeitsplätze sind so im Standalone-Betrieb nutzbar.
Für größere Vernetzungsübungen wurde im Raum eine Profibus-Leitung verlegt mit 11 Abgriffen über Busterminals (RS 485). 
Die Busterminal haben einen Abstand von 1m bis 1,5m zueinander. 
Der Stecker des Busterminals wird dann auf die aufgesetzte PG-Buchse am Stecker der Verbindungsleitung CPU -> IM gesteckt.
Jeder Arbeitsplatz hat einen Rechner mit Step7 V5.1.

Erweiterung:
In einem anderen Raum (ca. 80m Entfernung) sollen 10 passive Slaves installiert werden. 
Auch in diesem Raum soll eine Profibusleitung verlegt werden mit Abgriffen über Busterminals. 
Der Raum bildet ein 2. Bus-Segment, da im SPS-Raum ein Repeater installiert wird. 
Je eine CPU im SPS-Raum soll auf so einen passiven Slave zugreifen können.

Fragen:
1.) Wenn man den Stecker des Busterminals auf die PG-Buchse steckt verursacht man einen Stich. 
Die Summe aller Stichleitungen müssen ja  beachtet werden. 
Durch die geringe Entfernung dürfte sich das doch nicht gravierend auswirken, oder?

2.) a)Die max. Verbindungen der CPU 315-2 DP beträgt DP-Master = 16 und Anzahl DP-Slaves = 124.
Kann man mit der CPU ein Multimaster-System anlegen? 
Hierbei wird kein Master -> Master Zugriff benötigt. Nur Tokenübergabe und Kommunikation mit den zugehörigen Slaves. 

b) Bei einem Projekt mit einer CPU als Master und die anderen CPU's als I-Slaves dürfte auf jedem Fall gehen, oder?

3.) Projektierung:
Nach dem Urlöschen kann man mit dem Rechner der jeweiligen Station die HW konfigurieren. 
So viel ich weiß müssen die Stationen aber alle in ein Projekt. 
Ich muss also den einzelnen CPU's vorher eine Profibus-Adresse vergeben um dann vom 11. Rechner darauf zugreifen zu können. 
Ich habe dann nach und nach eine CPU ans Netz genommen und über Profibus die HW-Config der Stationen von dem 11. Rechner (Gesamtprojekt) übertragen. 
Wenn mann vorher alle CPU's ans Netz nimmt kam sofort BF. 
Das Problem was entstand war, dass wenn ich mehr als 3 bis 4 CPU's ans Netz nahm kam ein Busfehler. 
Ich habe die einen Bustest gemacht und der sagte mir einmal "kein aktives Netz gefunden" ein andermal "HSA-Parametrierung falsch". 
Die HSA ist aber bei allen Teilnehmer gleich eingestellt (127). Die Frage ist jetzt was mache ich Falsch bzw. wie muss ich vorgehen?


Vielen Dank im vorraus!!!

Thorsten


----------



## JesperMP (30 Oktober 2006)

Ich habe versucht, Deiner Netzwerk Layout zu visualizieren, aber ich bin nicht sicher, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.
Bild ein Diagramm und setze es hier.
Es lautes wie das Du alles in ein grosses Profibus Netz setzen.
Hast Du dann auch ein vollständig integriertes Projekt in STEP7, mit allen CPUs+Profibus slaves+OP7s+PCs kreirt ?
Ich bin nicht sicher. Aber ich denke, daß es auch ein mögliches Problem mit dem HSA und dem OP7s gibt.

Wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich einen einfacheren Plan überlegen. Für jede CPU, eine ET200M + ein OP7 und dann einen zusätzlichen Slave für das Experimentieren. Das bedeutet nur, daß Du viel mehr profibus Kabel legen muss, aber das ist nicht solch ein grosses Problem wirklich.


----------



## Simaticer (30 Oktober 2006)

Die 11 CPU's, die 11 ET200 und 10 weitere Slaves sollen alle an einem Netz betrieben werden, wobei einer CPU eine ET200 und Slave zugewiesen wird. 
Die OP7 sollen, wenn benötigt, über MPI angeschlossen werden. 
Ich habe zuerst an 10 CPU's, über den jeweiligen Rechner, die Profibusadresse mittels HW-Config eingestellt. 
Danach am 11. PC ein Projekt erstellt mit 11 Stationen. 
Den jeweiligen Stationen habe ich in der HW-Config die Slaves zugewiesen. 
Danach Station 1 Hardwaremäßig ans Netz genommen und die Config der Station vom 11. Rechner über Profibus übertragen. 
Dann die 2. , 3.. Wenn man dann die nächste Hardwaremäßig anschließt kommen halt die Fehler.


----------



## JesperMP (30 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Simaticer.

Ist alles schon verdrahtet und verbunden ?

Welche on-line-hardware hast Du ? CP5611, CP5511, PC Adapter oder?

Archivier das STEP7 Projekt und schick es hierzu. Ich kann überprüfen, ob es eine Konfigurationsfehler gibt.


----------



## Simaticer (1 November 2006)

Die Online Hardware ist CP5611. 
Die Busterminals im Raum sind auch alle richtig verdrahtet.

Ich habe mal alle ET200 an die Bustermianls angeschlossen mit einer CPU betrieben und es lief einwandfrei.
Auch bei der Diagnose war alles OK und hat mir auch alle Teilnehmer angezeigt.
Später habe ich alle CPU's Urgelöscht und nach und nach die Busterminals auf das Verbindungskabel CPU -> ET200 gesteckt 
und immer wieder die Diagnose (PG einziger Master) gestartet.
 Da fiel mir etwas komisches auf. 
Mein PG steckte im vorletztem Busterminal und wenn ich das Kabel von diesem Terminal auf die CPU aufsteckte sagte mir die Diagnose, 
dass alles OK sei.
Beim Lesen aber wurden mir auf einmal ein Master angezeigt (Adresse 120) und ungefähr 60 bis 70 passive Slaves. 
Angeschlossen waren aber nur 4 Stationen (Urgelöscht) und das PG. 
Das mit der Adresse 120 würde auch die falsche HSA erkären, oder? 
Wenn ich dann die CPU am letzten Terminal angeschlossen habe hat er mir gemeldet: Sychronisationsfehler / kein aktives Netz.

Ich glaube das Problem das ich habe liegt nicht an der Softwareprojektierung, sondern irgendwo anders. 
Ich habe mal ein Bild eingestellt das die CPU zeigt mit der ET200 und dem kurzen Verbindungskabel. 
Der Pfeil zeigt wo der Stecker des Busterminals auf den Busanschlussstecker gesteckt wird.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee


Thorsten


----------



## Ralle (1 November 2006)

Ich würde auch zuerst ein Multimasterprojekt testen. 
Welche Busgeschwindigkeit hast du eingestellt, geh mal soweit runter, wie dir noch vernünftig erscheint, die wechselnden Fehlermeldungen deuten auf Busstörungen hin. Die Profibusadressen von Mastern und aktiven Slaves sollten nicht aufeinanderfolgend sein, also immer mindestens eine Nummer dazwischen freilassen! Die Stichleitung darf in Summe max. etwa 5,6 m pro Segment betragen.


----------



## Taddy (2 November 2006)

Hallo
Ich würde sehr gerne helfen.
Kannst Du bitte eine Zeichnung (einfach per Hand) von allen SPS und Teilnehmer machen und als jpg zeigen ?


----------



## Simaticer (5 November 2006)

Ich habe mal ne Zeichnung gemacht.

In der oberen linken Hälfte sieht man die Profibusleitung mit den 11 Busterminals.
Darunter die Stationen die mit den Slaves über eine eigene Leitung verbunden sind.
Das Busterminal wird dann auf den Busanschlussstecker der Leitung an der CPU gesteckt.

In der rechten Hälfte sieht man die Erweiterung mit dem Repeater und den Busterminals, die direkt an den Slavebaugruppen angeschlossen werden.

Hoffentlich macht die Zeichnung das ganze ein wenig deutlicher.

Thorsten


----------



## Taddy (6 November 2006)

Hallo
Als Anhang schicke ich fertiges Programm. 
Mit Simatic S7 auspacken.


----------



## JesperMP (6 November 2006)

Wie hast Du von auf BT an ein S7-315 und weiter an ein ET200M angeschlossen? Welche Komponenten ?
Ein BT hat nur ein festes Kabel für das Anschließen an nur eine CPU. Dieses ist, wie es verwendet werden soll. Wenn es möglich ist es zu verwenden, wie Due beschreibest, kann sein, aber auch möglicherweise nicht.


----------



## Taddy (6 November 2006)

Verdrahtungsvorschlag:

ET 200 Teilnehmer 1 – Busstecker + Widerstand Ein
Busterminal BT 1 Eingang (Stichleitung -> CPU Teilnehmer 1)
Busterminal BT 1 Ausgang

ET 200 Teilnehmer 2 – Busstecker + Widerstand Aus
Busstecker Ausgang 
Busterminal BT 2 Eingang (Stichleitung -> CPU Teilnehmer 2)
Busterminal BT 2 Ausgang

ET 200 Teilnehmer 3 – Busstecker + Widerstand Aus
Busstecker Ausgang 
Busterminal BT 3 Eingang (Stichleitung -> CPU Teilnehmer 3)
Busterminal BT 3 Ausgang

……………

ET 200 Teilnehmer 11 – Busstecker + Widerstand Aus
Busstecker Ausgang 
Busterminal BT 11 Eingang (Stichleitung -> CPU Teilnehmer 11)
Busterminal BT 11 Ausgang
Repeater + Widerstand Ein 

Repeater + Widerstand Ein
Busterminal BT 12 Eingang (Stichleitung -> Slave 12)
Busterminal BT 12 Ausgang

Busterminal BT 13 Eingang (Stichleitung -> Slave 13)
Busterminal BT 13 Ausgang

…………….
Am Ende Widerstand Ein


----------



## Simaticer (7 November 2006)

Danke erst mal an Alle!!!

Ich hatte heute kurz Zeit die Anlage zum Teil in Betrieb zu nehmen.
Habe hierbei nur 5 Master und 5 Slaves ans Netz genommen und diesmal anders terminiert
und siehe da, keine Busstörungen mehr.
Zum Multimasterprojekt kam ich leider nicht. 

Ich habe mir auch das Projekt von Taddy (DANKE!) angeschaut und hätte dazu noch 2 Fragen.

1. Als Profil wurde ja DP gewählt. 
    Kann ich das denn für ein Multimasterprojekt nutzen?
    Ich hatte mal in den Unterlagen gelesen das für ein Multimasterprojekt    
    das Profil "Standard" gewählt werden muss. 
    Dort kann man dann auch die Anzahl der Master und Slaves eingeben,    
    was glaub ich für die Tokenberechnung wichtig ist.

2. Ich kann ja jeden Teilnehmer zu einem Mastersystem zuordnen. 
    Muss ich nicht z.B. dem Master 1 mit seinen Slaves das Mastersystem 1,
    dem Master 2 + Slaves das Mastersystem 2, usw. zuordnen?
    Wenn nicht, für was brauche ich es dann?

Danke 

Thorsten


----------



## Taddy (10 November 2006)

Hallo

Bei der Buslänge, was Du hast würde ich mich keine Sorgen machen.
Aber hast Du recht, Standart ist 100 % richtig. 

Ein Slave kannst Du nur zu einem Master zuordnen. Du kannst nicht von zwei Master auf ein Slave zugreifen. Die Zuordnung siehst Du unter Hardware jeder Station.


----------

